
Ask HN: Best way to wind down side projects? - thomas
I have a number is small-scale side projects that haven’t taken off. These are things that aren’t interesting to me any longer or failed to hit my (admittedly meager) success metrics. Any tips on the best way to handle?<p>I’m sure there is some value to these things (for example a site with 500 visits&#x2F;mo that makes $20&#x2F;mo) but selling them seems to be difficult and maybe not worth the trouble (hassle of negotiating, transfer etc). But keeping them seems like a bad option as well, just because they are a distraction and another thing I feel compelled to check in on and maintain.
======
cimmanom
Open-source them and offer data exports for users who want to self-host?

